# Dentists



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, what are dentists like in Dubai, and are they expensive? Can anyone recommend one to me. Note, I am a very very nervous patient and need the use of gas and morphine.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Feel fine to contact Dr. Tord in Jumeirah beach road,Drs.Nicolas where they have such facility for phobic patients,
Good luck.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

My dentist is in Tecom and he's excellent - even has chairs that massage!! 

Based in Damac building - 04 4508900

Dr. A. Alrubyee

Good luck too


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

pinball_wizard said:


> Hi, what are dentists like in Dubai, and are they expensive? Can anyone recommend one to me. Note, I am a very very nervous patient and need the use of gas and morphine.


Im a fellow Brit who would sooner die of the pain than visit the dentist...

But the pain was actually about to kill me so I got the courage together to visit The Dental Spa which is located near Mercato Mall on the Jumeirah Beach Road.

In my opinion prices are higher here, but the good old health insurance saved the day.....They had a nice LCD TV on the ceiling for you to watch whilst the dentist is hard at work


----------



## twinkle79 (May 16, 2011)

Anyone had their teeth whitened whilst they were in Dubai. Thinking of having it done but a bit scared as I've heard that it could be painful! Eek! Any recommendation too would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

twinkle79 said:


> Anyone had their teeth whitened whilst they were in Dubai. Thinking of having it done but a bit scared as I've heard that it could be painful! Eek! Any recommendation too would be helpful. Thanks.


Yes, had mine done and no problem at all. The dentist is the one I posted earlier.


----------



## twinkle79 (May 16, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Yes, had mine done and no problem at all. The dentist is the one I posted earlier.


Thanks Petrolhead. How much roughly does it cost?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

twinkle79 said:


> Thanks Petrolhead. How much roughly does it cost?


Well generally it's around 1400/1500 dhs but I fortunately managed to get a good deal on Cobone which was only 350dhs. He did tell me (after my son showed interest that he'd like to have it done too) that he would only charge him around 600dhs. Perhaps if you tell him I recommended you he might give you a discount too. I'll pm you my details if you wish


----------



## twinkle79 (May 16, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Well generally it's around 1400/1500 dhs but I fortunately managed to get a good deal on Cobone which was only 350dhs. He did tell me (after my son showed interest that he'd like to have it done too) that he would only charge him around 600dhs. Perhaps if you tell him I recommended you he might give you a discount too. I'll pm you my details if you wish


Yes please do send me details. Thank you!


----------

